# squirrel hunt



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

Missus need the peace today,so me and my son went out for a mooch to a small local wood today,Connor with his dub dub tubed natural, me with a custom smk fitted with dtg,no wrist brace.Spotted the grey within 5 mins of being in there about 25ft,crept forward with 11mm lead loaded and shot was a good un,spine shot,followed up with another to kip him out,Good result for the catty,first ball first shot.Unfortunately there were a fair few dogwalkers out,so gave in after the hour,wasnt all good tho,we both missed some woodies sitting and 2 more squirrels,still ,cant have it all ways

marcus


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Nice shot! Thanks for posting. Sounds like a pretty fun day.


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)




----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

All right, Marcus -- good for you!!!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Must be very satisfying, indeed. Thanks for the account.

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Good shooting Marcus, those squizzers are tough, fast targets. My favorite Catty quarry.
Philly


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

your not wrong Philly,

thanks for the comments guys


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

Good kill, I always find that bystanders and passerbys really do give an uncomfortable atmosphere when out shooting in a public place. Sometimes I just don't care. Lol.


----------



## Batman21 (Dec 13, 2011)

Good kill keep it up


----------



## rubberpower (Aug 16, 2011)

They are really good eating. Only problem is there is little meat, it usually takes several to make a meal. Here they are protected and you can only kill them in season.


----------

